# when to hand breed regular gold fish



## lu300zxlu (Jan 5, 2012)

i seen videos of goldfish being hand breeded i just want to know when the goldfish are ready for this? i dont want to do it to early and kill them. Most of my goldfish are over 3 inches they were outside in pond had to bring them in due to cold wheather


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

nowhere near ready yet. wait until 6 inches, and then wait until springtime.


----------



## lu300zxlu (Jan 5, 2012)

ok thank you


----------

